# welcher bildschirm?'



## drash (6. Mai 2002)

ich habe in kürze vor mir einen neuen bildschirm zu kaufen. er sollte schon so um die 19 zoll sein.  nur weiss ich nicht welchen ich nehmen soll, habe aber gehört dass iiyama noch gut sein soll, aber ich habe überhaupt keine ahnung bei bildschirmen! könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen??


----------



## Freaky (6. Mai 2002)

ja

ähm röhre oder TFT ???

TFT = EIZO
röhre = iiyama , eizo , videoseven (lg oder samsung panal)

kannst du alle unten kaufen (banner) 

bis im sommer
freaky


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Also, ich bin mit Belinea Bildschirmen echt zufrieden... Außerdem sind die auch noch relativ günstig....


----------



## NIC140903 (7. Mai 2002)

ich kann dir auf jeden fall belinea empfehlen, die dinger sind einfach nur perfekt 
ne, ma im ernst: die sind nich übermäßig teuer, und die bildquali is auch nich zu verachten...ich hatte mit den dingern nur gute erfahrungen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Mai 2002)

Mein Vater hat einen 18 Zoll TFT von NEC und einen 15 Zoll TFT von Videoseven und ich muss sagen, beide sind echt gut.
Wenn man vor dem 18 Zoller sitzt, hat man das Gefühl von Bildfläche erschlagen zu werden. (18 Zoll TFT = 21 Zoll Röhre, in etwa).

Spar lieber ein Vierteljahr länger und kauf dir dann einen Flachbildschirm. Sie sind eine irre Erleichterung, für die Augen und das Gehirn. Man ist viel weniger abgespannt/angestrengt oder irgendetwas anderes.
TFT-Monitore flimmern nicht, sind schärfer und haben eine höhere Farbbrilianz. Besonders das nichtvorhandene Flimmer macht sie super ergonomisch und angenehm. Ich würde mir nie mehr einen Röhrenmonitor kaufen, da es 15, 17 oder 18 Zoll TFTs schon richtig günstig gibt.

Also auf jeden Fall TFT. Keine Röhre mehr.
Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, als seien sie zu teuer. Der Preis lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Spätestens weil die Gesundheit nicht so darunter leidet.


----------



## drash (8. Mai 2002)

ein tft währe schon sehr gut und schön, aber als schüler ist das halt ein bisschen über meinen möglichkeiten!!!


----------



## Trymon (9. Mai 2002)

Mit meinen Macon (Videoseven) bin ich richtig zufrieden. In der Firma hat mein Vorgesetzter den fehler gemacht und Belinea Monitore angeschafft. Jetzt rauchen die einer nach dem anderen ab. Natürlich nach der Garantiezeit.


----------



## gecko (9. Mai 2002)

<werbung>
Die Marke ist im Prinzip egal solange es ne SONY Triniton Bildröhre ist ... beste Farben, klarstes Bild!
</werbung>


----------



## Mr.Mista (9. Mai 2002)

Ich hab 17" Miro ... mein daddy 19" Miro...
bisher keine Probleme... und auch super Preis...
kann ich nur empfehlen...

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## Vitalis (10. Mai 2002)

Schau Dir mal den Monitor an. Er hat eine flache Bildröhre und gehört dennoch zu den günstigeren Modellen. Ich würde keinen mehr mit gewölbter Röhre nehmen, wenn man erstmal flach gewöhnt ist..

Vielleicht hilft Dir der Test weiter..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Avariel (10. Mai 2002)

Vielleicht sollten wir erstmal fragen, wozu du den Bildschirm verwenden willst. Grafikbearbeitung? Zocken? Arbeit/Textverarbeitung? Falls es Grafik oder Zocken ist, wirst du wohl vorerst bei nem Röhrenschirm bleiben müssen, da sind echt gute TFT´s noch zu teuer. Für Arbeit/Textverarbeitung gibts aber eigentlich keinen Grund, keinen TFT zu nehmen, da wirst du auch in niedrigen Preisklassen was finden.


----------

